
The Blessing of Failure - sib
https://medium.com/@jamesallworth/the-blessing-of-failure-4bf7af9238e8#.hjstxi9qc
======
sib
The distinction between the results of the Amazon Fire Phone and the Echo /
Alexa is interesting, but does leave out some other reasons and subtleties.
For example, the Phone was launched into a category that was nearly completely
sold in to consumers, while the Echo was creating a new category; these are
very different problems to solve.

